

Need Caffeine? Find coffee places near you (my first hack) - andrewantar
http://www.infinitecoffee.co

======
ataleb52
Nice...I'm still working on my first hack.

How did you go about building it?

~~~
andrewantar
I put a google maps iframe embed with coffee and terrain view selected in an
html file with the header and added some css styles. Then loaded it them up to
godaddy's ftp and host for the domain.

------
gergderkson
Annoying that scrolling doesn't zoom

~~~
andrewantar
switch to the Earth tab and scroll zoom as much as you want!

------
alexrson
Very good, sir!

